# 75 Gallon Mixed African tank



## ChrisG12887 (Apr 18, 2008)




----------



## yogurtpooh (Jul 28, 2005)

change the substrate to sand and get rid of all the cheap looking plastic plants and do something about the different colored rocks or wood or whatever. your fish will stand out a lot more. Either way I see some nice fish in there.


----------



## RWaters (Nov 11, 2002)

Or you can leave it as is - if that's how you like it. Your fish don't seem to mind. It looks like they have plenty of hiding places in the tank and yet they're all out in plain sight - just the way you want it! It looks good to me.


----------



## convictkid (Jul 28, 2004)

> change the substrate to sand and get rid of all the cheap looking plastic plants and do something about the different colored rocks or wood or whatever


Dang Bro chilax, its his tank.

Do what you want with it, I think its looks fine.


----------



## Marconis (Feb 9, 2007)

If you changed the substrate to sand, it'd look 100x better than it does already! I think it looks good, because the fish are just so **** good looking. Nice work.

And yeah, it's what you like :thumb:


----------



## ChrisG12887 (Apr 18, 2008)

thnx everyone! I have been wanting to change the gravel for a while but havnt got around to it yet...i still think it looks ok as is and fish seem to love it so....


----------



## ChrisG12887 (Apr 18, 2008)

yea so i finally decided to change the substrate to sand and took out lots of deco....think it looks much better now.... will post pics if any wud like to see....


----------



## BLKHWK (Jun 6, 2008)

sure would like so see it now ya have some nice fich..post em


----------



## ChrisG12887 (Apr 18, 2008)

ok here ya go.....this is it for now....i will be takin out the feller stone and adding lots more rocks...


----------



## sean151 (Feb 19, 2008)

Looks much better and less crowded. For some reason gravel makes everything seem crowded to me. Yes I have gravel, but I think I'm willing to pay up for some nice sand. Love the natural flow of the sand and how you have all the rocks somewhat symmetrical, but then you have the pot off to the side. :thumb:


----------



## kingpoiuy (Jun 9, 2008)

I get $4/50lbs play sand and I think it looks great! I don't quite understand yet why people are getting anything else, like the expensive stuff.


----------



## Marconis (Feb 9, 2007)

kingpoiuy said:


> I get $4/50lbs play sand and I think it looks great! I don't quite understand yet why people are getting anything else, like the expensive stuff.


Home Depot around here had play sand for $6 for 100lbs...which I purchased, of course.


----------



## yogurtpooh (Jul 28, 2005)

convictkid said:


> > change the substrate to sand and get rid of all the cheap looking plastic plants and do something about the different colored rocks or wood or whatever
> 
> 
> Dang Bro chilax, its his tank.
> ...


You should chilax... he posted his tank and I offered my opinion, which he has taken - so I win.


----------



## quiksilver (Mar 2, 2007)

Sand does make it look alot better. Maybe a black background would make the fish more noticeable.

Yogurtpooh just think about how you word your comments. There is no comp.


----------



## ChrisG12887 (Apr 18, 2008)

yogurtpooh....i did post my pic but i didnt ask for any opinions...i read ur post for the first time and actually got upset cuz u seemed like an @$$ about it.....i really enjoyed my tank like that and it was setup that way for a very very long time......i decided to change it not cuz of you at all so u dont really win...i changed it cuz its been on my mind to change it for a long time....anywho.....quicksilver.....i did paint the backround black actually and rearranged some more things....looks good now but still not complete....


----------



## quiksilver (Mar 2, 2007)

post a pic of the black background.


----------



## famikert (Feb 20, 2003)

2nd pic is alot nicer


----------



## yogurtpooh (Jul 28, 2005)

ChrisG12887 said:


> yogurtpooh....i did post my pic but i didnt ask for any opinions...i read ur post for the first time and actually got upset cuz u seemed like an @$$ about it.....i really enjoyed my tank like that and it was setup that way for a very very long time......i decided to change it not cuz of you at all so u dont really win...i changed it cuz its been on my mind to change it for a long time....anywho.....quicksilver.....i did paint the backround black actually and rearranged some more things....looks good now but still not complete....


zzzz


----------



## ChrisG12887 (Apr 18, 2008)




----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

Dont worry Chris G he drives a Honda so he's probably a girlie-man. Nice tank, sand looks better though.


----------



## quiksilver (Mar 2, 2007)

much better background. now you just need to aquacape the rocks.


----------



## MightyWarMonger (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice job on the tank What kind of sand did you use?


----------



## RWaters (Nov 11, 2002)

Actually I liked it before. My first thought on seeing the change was ... okay, now it' starting to look like everyone else's. I'm happy to hear that you changed it because you wanted to .. not because someone else thought you should. I'm glad you (and hopefully your fish) like it though, because that's what really matters.


----------

